# [Usertest] Thermalright IFX-14



## rabensang (24. April 2009)

*Thermalright IFX-14*
(Inferno Fire eXtinguisher)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der  Dank für die Bereitstellung geht an pc-cooling.de und besonders an Robert Michel.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

​ ​ *Einleitung:*
​ Wie jeder interessierte User weiß, stellt Thermalright hochwertige und leistungsfähige Kühler her.  Der IFX-14 ist der beste, am Markt erhältliche Turmkühler. Thermalright ´s Flaggschiff konnte User sowie Tester vollkommen überzeugen und heimste einige Awards bzw. Auszeichnungen ein. Doch in letzter Zeit kamen einige neue Kühler auf den Markt, die dem IFX-14 die Leistungskrone abnehmen wollten. Dieses Review soll zeigen, ob sich Thermalright geschlagen geben muss. Dazu gibt es hier einen kurzen Überblick.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 


*Technische Daten:*



Hybrid-Doppeltowerkühler im 140-mm-Format
Material: Kupferbodenplatte und -Heatpipes, Aluminiumlamellen
komplett vernickelt
Vierfach-8-mm-Heatpipekonstruktion
Geeignet für maximal drei 120/140-mm-Lüfter
Lüfterbefestigung per Drahtbügel (für zwei Lüfter mitgeliefert)
Multiplattformmontage für Intel Sockel 775 oder 1366
 

*

  Abmessungen & Gewicht: * 



*Maße*: (H/B/T): 161,0 x 146,2 x 124,0 mm
*Gewicht*: 790 Gramm
 



*
  Verpackung/ Lieferumfang:*

  Thermalright packt den Kühler in eine relativ ungewöhnliche, glänzende Kunststoffbox. Auf der Front befindet sich neben den hübschen Flammenverzierungen, noch ein Sichtfenster, welches den Blick auf den IFX-14 gewährt. Dadurch sind die beiden Tower schön zu sehen. Auf der rechten Seite kann man die Abmaße des Kühlers ablesen. Hier ist zusätzlich vermerkt, dass der IFX-14 in fast jedes Midi- und Biggehäuse passt. Das Case muss lediglich eine Breite von 20,5cm haben.

Der Rest der Verpackung ist ziemlich unscheinbar und in schlichtem schwarz gehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​
  Im Inneren thront Thermalright´s Flaggschiff gut geschützt in einem Karton. Die Pappkonstruktion besteht aus zwei Teilen. Einmal aus der Kühlerhalterung, die einfach in den Karton eingeschoben wird. Zum anderen befindet sich im unteren Teil ein Fach, in dem das Zubehör verstaut ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 
  Zum Lieferumfang gehören folgende Dinge:



   IFX-14
   Verschieden sprachige Anleitungen für Sockel 775 und 1366
   Montagematerial für Sockel 775
   Montagematerial für Sockel 1366
   Wärmeleitpaste
   Lüfterklemmen, für 2 Lüfter
   Antivibrationsstreifen
   Thermalright-Logo-Aufkleber
 
  Alle Befestigungsmaterialien sind sehr gut verpackt und ordentlich beschriftet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​ 
*Verarbeitung/Details:*

  Der IFX-14 ist einer der größten und wuchtigsten Kühler auf dem Markt. Am gut durchdachten Twin-Tower- Design lassen sich drei 120mm bzw. 140 mm Lüfter befestigen. Die  dicken 8mm Heatpipes sind U-Förmig angereiht, verlaufen parallel zueinander und liegen somit direkt im Luftstrom. Um die Wärme gut zu verteilen, befinden sich auf jeder Seite 52 Alulamellen die eine Fläche von ca. 6000cm² aufweisen. Die vernickelte Kupferbodenplatte nimmt die 4 ebenfalls vernickelten Heatpipes sauber auf. Diese ist an der Prozessorseite sehr ordentlich verarbeitet, gerillt und konvex, um die konkaven Heatspeader von Intel auszugleichen. 

  Das Flammendesign der Alulamellen wirkt sehr schön und nicht kitschig. Ob es zur Temperaturverbesserung beiträgt, sei dahin gestellt, optisch hingegen kommt es gut an und unterstreicht die Namensgebung von Thermalright.

  Für die sehr gute Verarbeitung, ist der Hersteller schon bekannt. Auch hier beim IFX-14 findet man keine Mängel. Die verwendeten Materialien sind sehr hochwertig und sauber, sowie makellos bearbeitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

  Trotz der Größe passt der Kühler auf fast jedes Mainboard und in fast jedes Gehäuse. Voraussetzung beim Case ist eine Breite von 20,5 cm. Eine Kompatibilitätsliste zu verschiedenen Boards findet ihr hier:

Ultimate CPU Cooling Solutions! USA




​ 
*Montage:*

  Durch die ausführliche Montageanleitung und die gut durchdachten Parts, gelingt die Montage auch unerfahrenen Usern sehr gut. Hier gilt nur zu beachten, dass die beiden Federschrauben gleichmäßig angezogen werden, da durch die konvexe Bodenplatte der Kühler nur einseitig aufsitzen könnte. 
  Thermalright weißt ausdrücklich darauf hin, vor dem Einbau nach einer aktuellen Montageanleitung auf der Homepage zu schauen.

  Bei jeder Installation muss das Mainboard aus dem Gehäuse gebaut werden.



*Sockel 775:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Sockel 1366:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



*Schritt 1: Installation der Backplate*

  Platziert  die Backplate so unter dem Mainboard, das durch jedes der Befestigungsbohrungen eine Gewindehülse zeigt.



*Schritt 2: Installation der Sockelklammern*

  Benutzt die normalen Kreuzschlitzschrauben um die Sockelklammer auf dem Mainboard mit der Backplate  zu verschrauben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*
  Schritt 3: Installation des IFX-14 Kühlkörpers*

  Tragt eine dünne Schicht Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU und der Bodenplatte des Kühlers auf. Platziert den Kühlkörper auf der CPU und führt die Befestigungsplatte zwischen den Towern nach unten. Benutzt nun die Federschrauben um die Befestigungsplatte auf den Sockelklammern zu fixieren  und somit den Kühler zu befestigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*
  Schritt 4: Lüfterinstallation*

  Klebt die Vibrationsdämpfer auf die Kühlfinnen und befestigt die oder den Lüfter durch die mitgelieferten Klammern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​(Entnommen aus der Montageanleitung) 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​




*Testaufbau:
* 
Alle Kühler werden auf einem offenen Teststand, ohne unterstützende Gehäuse-Lüfter geprüft und zeigen somit ihre reine Leistung. Als Unterlage dient ein Maximus II Formula von Asus und ein Q6600, der mit verschiedenen Taktraten und Spannungen betrieben wird. 

Jeder Kühler durchläuft einen Test  mit seinem Standardlüfter und einem Einheitslüfter. Dadurch erkennt man die vom Hersteller erwartete Leistung bzw. die reine Kühlerleistung. Als Einheitsfan kommt der Noctua NF-P12 zum Einsatz und wird bei Kühlern ohne Lüfter, als Standardfan verwendet. Dieser läuft mit verschiedenen Drehzahlen. Als Wärmeleitpaste dient die Noctua NT-H1.

Falls möglich, werden 2 Noctua Lüfter am Kühler befestigt.

Alle Kerne des Prozessors werden mit Prime auf 100% ausgelastet. Das Programm läuft solange, bis sich die Temperatur nicht mehr ändert. Danach wird die Kerntemperatur mit Hilfe von HWMonitor ausgelesen, ein Mittelwert gebildet und die Lufttemperatur abgezogen. Dadurch errechnet sich die Delta-Temperatur. 

Um die CPU zu schonen, wird bei niedrigen Drehzahlen nur bis 3,3 GHz bzw. 1,3 Volt getestet.





*Testsystem:*
*Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Asus Maximus II Formula
G.Skill 4GB DDR2-800
XFX Geforce GTX 260 Black Edition
Corsair TX650W*​ 




*Testlauf:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Der IFX hat bei fast allen Testläufen die Nase vorn. Einzig die beiden Kühler von  Prolimatech und  Thermolab, können dem IFX-14 gefährlich werden.





*Fazit:*

  Obwohl dem IFX-14 einige Neuerscheinungen gefährlich nahe kommen, bleibt er vorerst die Nummer 1. Der Kühler verdient diesen Platz zu Recht, denn die hochwertige Verarbeitung, außergewöhnliche Optik und die enorm gute Leistung tragen erheblich dazu bei. Da der Preis auf ca. 50€ gefallen ist, bietet der Kühler ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Nicht nur für übertaktete CPU´s hat der IFX genügend Reserven, sondern kann auch durch seine Silenteigenschaften überzeugen. Durch das hohe Einsatzgebiet, sollte der Thermalright Spross die erste Wahl bleiben.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Der Kühler ist für ca. 50€ bei pc-cooling.de erhältlich.​


​


----------



## rabensang (24. April 2009)

Bilder 1


----------



## rabensang (24. April 2009)

Bilder 2


----------



## rabensang (24. April 2009)

Bilder 3


----------



## rancer (24. April 2009)

Darf man jetzt posten? Ich hoffs doch mal 

Also erstmal wieder fettes Lob, wie immer ein hammer Test. Außerdem hätt ich nicht gedacht, dass der IFX immernoch so weit vorne liegt, da andere Test zb in der HWLuxx genau das Gegenteil beweisen wollen....aber ich glaub dir mal xD


----------



## p1t (25. April 2009)

Wow, echt schönes Review, schöne Bilder  
Der IFX-14 ist und bleibt eben der leistungsstärkste Kühler! Wenn auch nur mimimal besser als die Konkurrenz.


----------



## moonrail (25. April 2009)

Jap, der IFX-14. Ein klasse Teil 
Verwundert mich aber, dass der Unterschied zum T. Baram bei 2 Lüftern so gering wird. Sind die Lamellen da noch enger?!
Super Bilder und ein gut geschriebenes Review. 
Auch schön, dass du die Installation erklärst, dann können auch nicht so versierte Fehler vermeiden. 

... schade, dass Thermalright die schlichten Kartons durch Plastik ersetzt hat.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (15. Mai 2009)

ICh fand den schlichte Karton auch besser.
ICh habe auch schon seit nem Monat die neue version zu HAuse stehen!

Natürlich auch wieder ein schöner Test!!!


----------



## Bruce112 (15. Mai 2009)

Immerhin ist von der Preisleistung, Baram das beste .


wenn man bedenkt das die anderen 10 euro bis 20 euro mehr kosten .


1 bis 2 grad unterschied ist kein weltuntergang .


----------



## Heroman_overall (15. Mai 2009)

Wusst gar nicht das der IFX 14 mitlerweile sogar auf dem Core i7 platz nehmen kann, tja dann werd ich mich in kommender zeit doch mal nach nem neuem Mainboard und Co umschauen. 

Der Kühler bleibt so lang in dem Rechner drin bis irgendwann mal eine Wasserkühlung den Pc ergänzt aber das wird noch dauern.

Grüßle


----------



## Sesfontain (15. Mai 2009)

toller Test ,allerdings finde ich die Verpackung nicht ganz so toll...
Wie machst du überhaupt so scharfe Fotos?


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. Mai 2009)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> toller Test ,allerdings finde ich die Verpackung nicht ganz so toll...
> Wie machst du überhaupt so scharfe Fotos?


Das kann man alles einstellen ich zeid dir morgen mal ein paar dinde
Musst unteranderem bissl was im menü rum stellen und richtig zoomen und so fokus ist auch wichtig


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. Mai 2009)

geiler test, hätte nicht gedacht das der ifx noch immmer nummer 1 ist....

naja mir persönlich war er zu teuer, hab dann doch lieber einen u-12p genommen


----------



## PrimalGamer (15. Mai 2009)

@ rabensang: wirklich ausführlicher und ansehnlicher Test.

Ich habe totzdem mal ne Frage an Dich.

Wie ich sehe hast Du das Maximus II Formula für deinen Test verwendet. Ich plane, mir dieses zuzulegen. Aktuell habe ich den IFX14 auf nem Gigabyte Board montiert.

Du montierst den IFX senkrecht, bezogen auf Die Kührichtung. Ich möchte den Kühler gerne waagerecht montieren. Kann es sein, dass es dann zu Kompatiblitätsprobleme mit der mitgelieferten Soundkarte des MIIF kommt? Auf deinen Pics sieht es so aus, als könnte es dann zu Platzproblemen mit einem Lüfter kommen. Haste mal ausprobiert, ob man den IFX auch waagerecht montieren kann? Ich verwende wie Du zwei Lüfter. MfG


----------



## CheGuarana (15. Mai 2009)

Aber mit einem weiteren "saugenden" Lüfter würde man doch die Leistung noch steigern können? Oder?


----------



## Xrais (15. Mai 2009)

ich frage mich auch öfers warum viele  "nur" 2 lüfter an dem ifx haben , ein dritter müßte doch auch gehen und würde das nochmals die leistung steigern?
würde das board das überhaupt aushalten  ?


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. Mai 2009)

Cooler Test, finde super geschrieben. In meinen Augen ist das der beste Kühler von Thermalright der zurzeit auf dem Markt ist. Die Ergebnisse sind super.


----------



## PrimalGamer (15. Mai 2009)

Du / ihr habt natürlich recht, ein dritter Lüfter erhöht die Leistung. I.d.R. bieten die meisten Gehäuse hierfür keinen Platz. Bei mir sitzt in 3 cm Abstand direkt ein Gehäuselüfter dahinter, der ja quasi mit absaugt, siehe PIC! Und ich hab mit dem antec twelvehundred schon ein Riesengehäuse. Da würde ein zusätzlicher kaum passen bzw Sinn machen. Außerdem denke ich dass der IFX auch mit 2 Lüftern noch das Maß aller Dinge ist!

@ TOXY: auf diesem Pic ist noch deine GraKa verbaut


----------



## 4clocker (15. Mai 2009)

Wer nen IFX 14 hat sollte ihn auf jeden Fall plan schleifen. Ich habs bei meinem damals so gemacht und hatte ca 2,5° weniger


----------



## PrimalGamer (15. Mai 2009)

Ich denke nicht dass man den IFX-14 schleifen sollte. Man muss sich ja immer bewusst machen, dass die Konvexität kein Zufallsprodukt ist. Der Hersteller hat den Kühlerboden bewusst entsprechend gegenläufig zur Konvexität der CPUs geformt. Thermalright und PCGH raten explizit davon ab, mit dem Hinweis dass dies keine Leistungserhöhung bringe. Ferner läuft man Gefahr, durch den Schleifvorgang Unebenheiten in den Kühler zu formen, was wiederum ebenfalls Leistungseinbußen zur Folge hätte....


----------



## rabensang (15. Mai 2009)

Ein dritter Lüfter wird kaum spürbar die Leistung steigern. Der IFX lässt sich auf dem MIIF in alle Richtungen Problemlos verbauen.

Das Board ist zawr recht gut, ist aber sehr Fehleranfällig.

MFG


----------



## maGic (15. Mai 2009)

so scharfe Foto habe ich noch nie gesehen, ich möchte auch lernen.


großartige test.

Ich benutze IFX14 um PhenomII X4 940 zu kühlen

Als Lüfter kommt Delta FFB 1212SHE in Einsatz, vorher Delta EFB 1324SHE, aufgrund Rahmenschaden wurde EFB ausgemustert

Auch ich rate davon ab, Boden zu schleifen.


----------



## 4clocker (16. Mai 2009)

Hier mal zwei Bilder. Mein Q6600 und der IFX14 nach dem groben schleifen. Beide waren so konvex das ich mit 100er Papier angefangen hab, dann 180er bis 1000er.
Zum polieren war ich aber zu faul. Zum Schluss nochmal alles mit nem Winkel überprüfen und fertig.
An den Bildern kann man gut erkennen das die beiden Teile nur in der Mitte kontakt hatten. An den Rändern hatte ich ca1/2 milli Luft 
Klar rät Thermalright davon ab, sonst müssten sie ja zugeben das ihre Bodenplatte manchmal Kacke ist.
Vielleicht hatte ich auch nur Pech und hab nen sehr schiefen Prozi und Kühler erwischt.
Nach dem Plan schleifen war ich jedenfalls restlos vom IFX14 begeistert, das is einfach ein geiles Teil mit ner rießen Kühlleistung 


> und PCGH raten explizit davon ab, mit dem Hinweis dass dies keine Leistungserhöhung bringe.


Nein!

[Guide] [HowTo] - Planen und Schleifen des Heatspreaders + Umfrage - Forum de Luxx
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/6901-heatspreader-schleifen.html


----------



## PrimalGamer (17. Mai 2009)

4clocker schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Bilder. Mein Q6600 und der IFX14 nach dem groben schleifen. Beide waren so konvex das ich mit 100er Papier angefangen hab, dann 180er bis 1000er.
> Zum polieren war ich aber zu faul. Zum Schluss nochmal alles mit nem Winkel überprüfen und fertig.
> An den Bildern kann man gut erkennen das die beiden Teile nur in der Mitte kontakt hatten. An den Rändern hatte ich ca1/2 milli Luft
> Klar rät Thermalright davon ab, sonst müssten sie ja zugeben das ihre Bodenplatte manchmal Kacke ist.
> ...



Tut mir leid aber das ist alles quatsch was Du da schreibst! 

PCGH rät in Bezugnahme auf Thermalrights Äußerung explizit davon ab den Kühler zu schleifen. (Ausgabe 02/2009 - Lesereinsendungen - Thermalright IFX-14 - Kommentar von Henner Schröder). Und auch in anderen Foren liest man ähnliche Stellungenahmen. Der gewölbte Kühler ist (wie auch in meinem Beitrag geschildert) bewusst konvex geformt. Einen High-End-Kühler mit einem die ganze Produktserie betreffenden Verarbeitungsfehler herzustellen würde darin resultieren, dass dieser sich nicht verkaufen würde - tut er aber, und zwar als Leistungssieger und auch ohne Schleiferei! Dementsprechend ist es auch nahezu unmöglich zutreffend, dass Dein Exemplar ggf "sehr schief" ist. Gleiches gilt für die CPU. Hier gibt es zwar unterschiede im Bereich OC-Tauglichkeit, jedoch meines Wissens nicht in den äußeren Abmessungen / Formungen. Sonst wäre es ja immer ein zufälliges Zusammenspiel, ob Kühler auf eine CPU passt und dem ist nicht so - es passt immer und kühlt immer gleich! Auch PCGH meint, dass die Formung des Kühlerbodens der Kühlleistung nicht im Wege steht und hier keine Unterscheide zu erwarten sind.

Wenn Du Dein "sehr schiefes" Teil geschliffen hast, dann ist es jetzt halt gerade. Aber erwarte davon keine bessere Kühlleistung. Messunterschiede resultieren ggf schon eher im Bereich der Menge und Hersteller der verwendeten WLP. Hast Du überhaupt mal eine vorher / nachher - Messung durchgeführt???


----------



## 4clocker (18. Mai 2009)

In der Theorie scheinst du dich ja ganz gut auszukennen aber in der Praxis...

PCGH rät in *keinster weise explizit davon ab*, es wird nur geschrieben das es nicht von Nöten ist den Boden zu schleifen! Wenn du dir die Links mal angeschaut hättest, dann wüsstest du auch das ne Menge Leute von PCGH schonmal die CPU oder den Kühler geplant haben! Warum nur, bestimmt nicht nur aus Langer Weile! In ner PCGH war sogar mal ne Anleitung zum CPU schleifen drin, das nur mal so am Rande.
Es macht nunmal nen Unterschied aus ob die Wärme auf ner Fläche von nem Durchmesser von 20 Millimetern oder ~35x35 milli übertragen wird.

Und das man im Idylle 2° und unter Last sogar bis zu 4° niedrigere Temps hat ist nunmal Fakt...aber woher sollst du das denn wissen!?


> Hast Du überhaupt mal eine vorher / nachher - Messung durchgeführt???


Ne die Messung haben Core-Temp und Speedfan für mich gemacht
Da du sowieso alles besser weist ohne irgend einen Bezug zur Praxis zu haben, solltest du das mit dem planen einfach mal ausprobieren...damit du weist wovon du überhaupt sprichst...

So hier mal wieder par Infos die wirklich was zur Sache tun:
IFX14 und Cooler Master CM690-
Der mitgelieferte backsite Kühler passt nicht ins Gehäuse da das MB oben sitzt und drüber zu wenig Platz ist
und im linken Seitenteil kann man den oberen Lüfter nicht mehr montieren weil der IFX so haiden groß ist und schon fast an der Seite anstößt


----------



## PrimalGamer (19. Mai 2009)

Selten so einen unqualifizierten und offenkundig unsachlichen Kommentar gelesen...

PCGH rät in Bezugnahme auf den Hersteller sehr wohl davon ab, siehe Beitrag oben. 

Mit PCGH meine ich im Übrigen nicht Foren-User sondern die Redakteure der Magazins (PCGamesHardware ist eine Zeitschrift). In dieser war - wie Du richtig bemerkt hast - einmal eine Anleitung enthalten wie man einen CPU-Headspreader schleift. Dies ist zugegebenermaßen ggf sinnvoll, hat jedoch nichts mit dem Topic dieses Threads oder mit Langeweile zu tun - hier geht es um den IFX-14 und anschliessend auch um dessen oft zerredeten Kühlerboden. Das Schleifen eines CPU-Headspreaders widerum erachte auch ich als Duchaus sinnvoll und habe ich auch mehrfach selbst durchgeführt. Dieser Vorgang hat aber einen völlig anderen physikalischem Hintergrund, welchen ich Dir auf Wunsch auch gerne näher erläutern kann falls Du magst (auch mit _praktischen _Tipps). Auch bei Deinen Links geht es lediglich um den Heatspreader.

Zukünftig bitte ich Dich als anständigen Forenbenutzer, Deine unsachlichen Diskriminierungen auf persönlicher Ebene wegzulassen. Sowas hat hier im Forum wirklich nichts verloren und kompensiert auch nicht Deine mangelnde Fachkenntnis. Den fehlenden Praxisbezug kann ich reinen Gewissens von der Hand weisen, sonst würde ich micht nicht erdreisten hier halbgare Fakten zu posten, an welchen sich wohlmöglich noch Neulinge orientieren.

Poste doch einfach mal Screenshots Deiner entsprechenden Messungen, die genannte Tools vollautomatisch ohne Dein Mitwirken für Dich gemacht haben. Als PC-OC-Praxis-Profi speichert man ja sowas. Dann haben wir hier im Forum Werte, an denen wir uns orietieren können und die die ganze Diskussion hinfällig machen. Ich bin gespannt. Aber denk an die WLP, immer dick auftragen


----------



## moonrail (19. Mai 2009)

Einigt euch doch einfach darauf, dass es bei bereits geschliffenen CPUs etwas bringt, bei Handelsüblichen hingegen nicht, den IFX-14 zu schleifen. So schwer? 

Bei mir brachte es bei Kern 2 und 3 ca. 4°C (Prime95) im Vergleich zum gewölbten Unterboden; dazu sei gesagt, dass der Heatspreader der CPU auch eben ist.
Bei den Kernen 0 und 1 konnte ich keinen Vorteil feststellen.
Screenshots habe ich nicht gemacht und kann es daher nicht, wie von PrimalGamer gefordert, beweisen, das brauch ich auch nicht, denn ich will niemandem etwas "beweisen", wie ihr es zu versuchen scheint.

Und, PrimalGamer:
Wo du 4clocker als persönlich diskriminierend ansiehst, hat er nunmal Recht:


4clocker schrieb:


> Da du sowieso alles besser weist ohne irgend einen Bezug zur Praxis zu haben, solltest du das mit dem planen einfach mal ausprobieren...damit du weist wovon du überhaupt sprichst...


Das wirkt auf mich nicht beleidigend oder gar "diskriminierend", vielleicht etwas falsch formuliert, aber nicht angreifend. Das ist nicht mehr als ein unverbindlicher Aufruf zur Praxis an dich.


----------



## PrimalGamer (20. Mai 2009)

Also ihr müsst euch ja sehr sicher sein, dass ich von Praxis keine Ahnung habe

Aber du hast natürlich recht, man sollte an dieserStelle die Diskussion beenden.

Ich hab meinen E6600 auch geschliffen und dadurch auch tatsächlich einen TempVorteil von etwa 1°C erreicht. Besser als nichts. MfG


----------



## PrimalGamer (20. Mai 2009)

Aber noch mal was anderes: Hat jemand hier im Forum schon mal den IFX auf eine Sockel 1366 (i7) CPU montiert? Ein eigens hierfür hergestelltes Bolt-Through-Kit ist im Netz erhältlich, wobei der Kühlerboden dann ja folglich nicht die gesamte CPU abdecken würde. Hat jemand schon mal Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## 4clocker (20. Mai 2009)

> Das Schleifen eines CPU-Headspreaders widerum erachte auch ich als Duchaus sinnvoll und habe ich auch mehrfach selbst durchgeführt. Dieser Vorgang hat aber einen völlig anderen physikalischem Hintergrund, welchen ich Dir auf Wunsch auch gerne näher erläutern kann falls Du magst (auch mit praktischen Tipps). Auch bei Deinen Links geht es lediglich um den Heatspreader.


Ich bitte darum


> Ich hab meinen E6600 auch geschliffen und dadurch auch tatsächlich einen TempVorteil von etwa 1°C erreicht. Besser als nichts. MfG


Das sind beim Q6600 wahrscheinlich schon 2° und das ganze noch beim IFX und wir sind bei 4°

Wenn ich mir schon den besten Kühler am Markt zulege und für umsonst (ne Stunde Arbeit halt) noch mehr Kühl-Leistung raus holen kann, dann mach ich das doch!
Wenn mir ein Temp-Vorteil von 2°-4° egal wäre dann hätte ich mir auch gleich nur den 120 extreme holen können


> und kompensiert auch nicht Deine mangelnde Fachkenntnis


Die Mangelnde Fachkentnis kommt doch von deiner Seite, mein IFX ist doch geschliffen
Ich weiß wovon ich rede weil ich es selbst schon gemacht habe. Du allerdings gibst hier nur das wieder, was du irgendwo aufgeschnappt (gelesen) hast


> Das wirkt auf mich nicht beleidigend oder gar "diskriminierend", vielleicht etwas falsch formuliert, aber nicht angreifend. Das ist nicht mehr als ein unverbindlicher Aufruf zur Praxis an dich.


Danke, wenigstens einer versteht um was es mir geht


> wobei der Kühlerboden dann ja folglich nicht die gesamte CPU abdecken würde. Hat jemand schon mal Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


Einerseits glaubst du es ist egal ob der IFX14 beim Sockel 775 an den Seiten nicht aufliegt und andererseits fragst du dich ob das beim i7 was ausmacht


----------



## Dynic (4. Juni 2009)

@rabensang

ich habe eine bitte an dich

kannst du eventuel den abstand zwischen RAM-Bänken und der Unterkante des Lüfters messen und mir dann mitteilen?
Wie sieht das aus wenn man den Kühler um 90° dreht? Steht er dann über den RAM-Bänken?
Ich wäre dir sehr dankbar, da ich mir den Lüfter zu legen möchte mir aber nicht sicher bin ob er auch wirklich passt.
Ich bin schonmal an meinen RAMs gescheitert, erneut möchte ich mir das sparen.
Geil Evo 4Gb RAMs 1066Mhz


gruss Dynic


----------



## rabensang (4. Juni 2009)

Was hast du für Hardware?


MFG


----------



## Dynic (4. Juni 2009)

Asus Maximus II Formula inclusive Soundkarte
Geil Evo 4Gb 1066Mhz <--- Höhe etwa 6cm also mein Problem 
Q6600 4x2,4Ghz <--- Noch Boxedlüfter
Palit HD4870 1024Mb
Be quiet! Dark power 550W

Vielen Dank für deine rasche Antwort.

Gruss Dynic


----------



## schmimo62 (5. Juni 2009)

Moin, ich wollt mich auch mal zum wirklich sehr gelungen Test melden. 
Ich habe den Kühler ebenfalls horzontal zum Luftstrom der Gehüselüfter montiert. 
Habe aber dort das Problem mit meinen sehr hohen Rams (Corsair Dominator).
Wenn ich einen zweiten Lüfter vor dem Kühler montieren will, geht das nur noch mit
Kabelbindern! Sehr unschön!
Eine Senkrechte Montage des Kühlers würde zwar mit zwei Lüftern gehen; aber
dabei würde der erste Lüfter ja die ganze Abwärme von der Graka ansaugen.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## rabensang (5. Juni 2009)

Genau, da stört die Lüfterklemme. 

Du kannst ihn aber auch nach unten montieren. Wenn du ein gut durchlüftetes Gehäuse hast, sollte die Abwärme nicht weiter stören...


----------



## schmimo62 (5. Juni 2009)

Dann werde ich das mal probieren und beobachten wie/ob die Temps sich ändern.


----------



## Dynic (5. Juni 2009)

alles klar 
danke, dann werde ich mir den kühler wohl zulegen

gruss


----------



## Gamer-King (25. Juni 2009)

Hey,
wiedermal ein sehr gelungener Test .
Ich hätte da eine Frage: Hab mal gelesen das man der Anpressdruck des Kühlers mit Unterlegscheiben erhöhen soll. Gilt das auch,wenn CPU und Kühler geschliffen sind und bringt das was?

Vielen dank für die Antwort

Gruß
Gamer-king


----------



## rabensang (26. Juni 2009)

Du solltest den napressdruck nicht wirklich erhöhen, da das Board schaden nehmen kann. Denn der hohe Druck verbiegt das Board um den Sockel herum.

MFG


----------



## CentaX (13. Dezember 2009)

Nach 6 Monaten belebe ich diesen Thread mal wieder:

Heute nen IFX-14 bekommen (ok, genau genommen gestern), gebraucht, schwarz lackiert. Für nen Q6600 gedacht. Out-of-the-box kühlt er schlechter als mein alter Xigmatek HDT-S1283, zumindest auf 2 Kernen: Auf den ersten beiden habe ich 79°, auf den anderen beiden 69° (ungefähr jedenfalls)... Bei meinem alten Kühler war das auch schon leicht unterschiedlich, aber nicht SO extrem (und außerdem wurde die CPU da nur ca. 74° heiß)
Also, ausbauen -> gucken. Der Kühler liegt ca. mittig auf der CPU auf, daneben steht er so 0,5 bis 1mm von dem Heatspreader ab! Direkt in den Keller gelaufen und Schleifpapier geholt, leider nicht optimale Körnung (nur 80'er und 600'er da, hätte lieber mindestens 1000'er für den Schluss) - jetzt sind die Temps erstmal noch etwas höher, da es zu grob geschliffen wurde... Dafür schonmal ETWAS näher aneinander dran. Ich werd mich also morgen hinsetzen und das Teil mindestens ne Stunde über 80'er Schleifpapier ziehen, damit ich die 36€ und 2,5 Stunden Umbauarbeit nicht zum Fenster rausgeworfen habe... Zusätzlich betreibe ich meinen PC jetzt liegend, da diese Halteklammern bei meinen beiden Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 LED schon ausgebaut nur sehr schwer zu fixieren sind. Dann mach das mal, wenn 3cm über dem Kühler ein Netzteil ist...

Der Kühler an sich ist ja toll und könnte auch super Leistungen bringen, aber wieso verbaut Thermalright konvexe Bodenplatten? Damit schließen sie AMD-User schonmal praktisch aus, wie man bei meinem Q6600 sieht, funktioniert es auch bei Intel- Prozzis oft alles andere als perfekt. Ich werde mal sehen, was sich morgen mit der 600'er Körnung noch rausholen lässt, danach irgendwann nochmal mit 1000'er oder mehr rübergehen... Im Moment bin ich jedoch ziemlich enttäuscht und wirklich kurz davor, meinen alten Kühler wieder zu verbauen.


----------



## Thunderstom (13. Dezember 2009)

Top Bericht


----------



## rabensang (13. Dezember 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Nach 6 Monaten belebe ich diesen Thread mal wieder:
> 
> Heute nen IFX-14 bekommen (ok, genau genommen gestern), gebraucht, schwarz lackiert. Für nen Q6600 gedacht. Out-of-the-box kühlt er schlechter als mein alter Xigmatek HDT-S1283, zumindest auf 2 Kernen: Auf den ersten beiden habe ich 79°, auf den anderen beiden 69° (ungefähr jedenfalls)... Bei meinem alten Kühler war das auch schon leicht unterschiedlich, aber nicht SO extrem (und außerdem wurde die CPU da nur ca. 74° heiß)
> Also, ausbauen -> gucken. Der Kühler liegt ca. mittig auf der CPU auf, daneben steht er so 0,5 bis 1mm von dem Heatspreader ab! Direkt in den Keller gelaufen und Schleifpapier geholt, leider nicht optimale Körnung (nur 80'er und 600'er da, hätte lieber mindestens 1000'er für den Schluss) - jetzt sind die Temps erstmal noch etwas höher, da es zu grob geschliffen wurde... Dafür schonmal ETWAS näher aneinander dran. Ich werd mich also morgen hinsetzen und das Teil mindestens ne Stunde über 80'er Schleifpapier ziehen, damit ich die 36€ und 2,5 Stunden Umbauarbeit nicht zum Fenster rausgeworfen habe... Zusätzlich betreibe ich meinen PC jetzt liegend, da diese Halteklammern bei meinen beiden Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 LED schon ausgebaut nur sehr schwer zu fixieren sind. Dann mach das mal, wenn 3cm über dem Kühler ein Netzteil ist...
> ...



Ist der Kühler komplett mit Lack überzogen oder nur die obersten beiden Lamellen???  

kannst du den IFX noch bewegen, wenn er komplett festgeschraubt ist???

Vergiss aber nicht, dass du beim Schleifen Material entfernst, somit veringerst du auch den Anpressdruck.





Thunderstom schrieb:


> Top Bericht




Danke


MFG


----------



## CentaX (13. Dezember 2009)

Komplett mit Lack, ob auch innendrin, kann ich nicht sagen - die Heatpipes sehen aber noch normal aus, geh also nicht davon aus. Egal, von außen macht er nen super Eindruck, bis auf eine Stelle oben am Kühler wo der Lack irgendwie .. komisch ist.

Hab mal ein paar Bilder angehangen...
Wie man sehen kann, ist das wirklich nur MIST. Ich poste dann nochmal Bilder, wenn ich mit dem Schleifen fertig bin..

Das mit dem Anpressdruck sollte auch kein Problem sein, beim IFX kann man da ja noch was unterlegen etc., dann macht das nichts. Drehen lässt er sich auch noch... Lässt sich mein Musashi auf der Graka aber auch, von daher bin ich da schon einiges gewohnt ;D


----------



## rabensang (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube, es liegt an der Lackschicht, die den Kühler isoliert und das nicht nur ein wenig.....

Da hilft nur eins: Lack runter, ohne das die Nickelschicht angegriffen wird.

MFG


----------

